# Possible to cook a frozen chicken breast that tastes good?



## Bacardi (Jun 27, 2010)

Almost always recipes state to use thawed chicken...

I need to lose some weight and was thinking about buy a bag of flash frozen chicken breasts...Come home for lunch and cook it up.  Anyone had any success?  I would guess a braise in a small covered skillet on medium setting would be my best odds?


----------



## JamesS (Jun 27, 2010)

Take it down (just what you plan to use)  from the freezer and put it in the fridge the day before.  If it's still a little icy when you go to use it, run a little cool water over it. Pat dry with a paper towel and you're good to go.

If you cover the skillet, it will steam. I prefer uncovered so that the sear is a little crisp. A grill pan does a real nice job on boneless breasts too. 

Just with that as a base, there are a million things you can do. A little lemon and tarragon for instance will really perk it up. Slice it up and serve it on a bed of leafy greens. Healthy doesn't have to mean bland.


----------



## Bacardi (Jun 27, 2010)

JamesS said:


> Take it down (just what you plan to use)  from the freezer and put it in the fridge the day before.  If it's still a little icy when you go to use it, run a little cool water over it. Pat dry with a paper towel and you're good to go.
> 
> If you cover the skillet, it will steam. I prefer uncovered so that the sear is a little crisp. A grill pan does a real nice job on boneless breasts too.
> 
> Just with that as a base, there are a million things you can do. A little lemon and tarragon for instance will really perk it up. Slice it up and serve it on a bed of leafy greens. Healthy doesn't have to mean bland.



Thanks!  I'm still wondering if you can go frozen solid to skillet and taste good...


----------



## JamesS (Jun 27, 2010)

Bacardi said:


> Thanks!  I'm still wondering if you can go frozen solid to skillet and taste good...


You probably can if you have a really long lunch break. If you thaw it first, you can be eating fifteen minutes after you get home.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 27, 2010)

I defrost in the microwave if I don't get them out in time to thaw in the fridge.  Then once it's thawed, I cook it the way I want. If you put a frozen breast in hot oil, it will splatter (badly). You could poach it, just make sure it is cooked through.


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Bacardi said:


> Thanks!  I'm still wondering if you can go frozen solid to skillet and taste good...


I would thaw it first.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 27, 2010)

A skillet would cook too fast and the meat would not have a chance to thaw.  When I forget to pull out of the freezer the day before I put the frozen piece(s) in a slow cooker.  It basically acts as a defroster and then continues cooking.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 27, 2010)

You can thaw them fairly quickly in a bowl of cool water the night before, then stick in fridge. Even better, you can marinate them overnight.

Going from solid frozen into the pan will not yield very good results at all. Outside will be tough by the time the inside gets done.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 27, 2010)

I have bought those frozen boneless skinless breasts and they are pretty flat, so they worked OK when I cooked from frozen in a George Foreman grill.  If you have one of these they would work great for what you were thinking, and a small one can be found pretty cheap.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 27, 2010)

The only way I see this working if you use a grill. Seson it and put it in pre heated grill and cook covered.


----------

